# Photo Gallery: More Photos of the 2013 Audi A5 Added.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Alongside those of the S5 (just posted) Audi has released even more photos of its newly improved A5 range including Sportback, Coupe and Cabriolet. We've found this mix of photos available via Audi's German consumer website.

For those who haven't yet read the * official Audi press release * yet, this is a mid generation 'product improvement' and one that sees the car adopt the latest Audi design cues including a nose more like the recently launched A6 and A7.










It's interesting that it didn't go for a more squared off headlight look like that of the original A5 and also the new A8. Here's a close-up shot of what looks like the new base spec non HID headlight with abbreviated LED accenting.










Inside, the interior gets upgrades as well, including the same Google and wifi enabled navigation that has won so many hearts in the A6, A7 and A8, as well as a redesigned instrument area. In particular, we're loving the addition of the layered wood trim first launched in the A7. That trim was pictured in the PR shots posted with the press release, though these new shots show other interior trim options including this brown leather with accenting silver stitching.










Of course, basic black is always a classic as well.










As is beige.










This rear shot of the A5 Cabriolet shows off the new taillights, and also depicts a new basic wheel design.










Speaking of new wheel designs, the Sportback looks particularly good on the new large wheel design seen on photos of the coupe in yesterday's PR photo release. Arguably, it may be even better looking than the A7.










If not in the first wave of PR shots, this consumer wave of photos is usually good for the revealing of S-line models. Not so in the case of the A5. Thus far we haven't been able to identify any S-line versions. Often, S-line models are similar in design to that of the S-car, though less the aluminum brightwork. If that's the case, then looking at S5 photos are a good place to start as you begin to picture the S-line spec. That said, whether the A5 S-line follows its S-car equivalent in appearance during the last generation remains to be seen.










Check out a collection of all of the photos released thus far in our photo galleries and see these new shots also on the German market Audi consumer website. All of these are linked below.

* Audi A5 Coupe Photo Gallery *
* Audi A5 Cabriolet Photo Gallery *
* Audi A5 Sportback Photo Gallery *

* Audi.de, German Market Consumer Website *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Agreed the A5 Sportback with this facelift is even better looking than the A7. Considering how well the A7 is doing it's a real shame we don't get it here. A missed opportunity for AoA.


----------

